# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  وسواس در خواندن دروس

## halsey

سلام..خوبیننننننننننننن..من یه مشکلی دارم اساسی حالم گرفته...وقتی درس میخونم  ...البته اختصاصیا اینطورم..حس میکنم هیج نفهمیدم شص دفعه یچیو میگم اخرشم حسم میگه نفهمیدیی فرق نداره...مثلا یه فصل زیستو کامل تموم میکنم تتشم میزنم..نکاتشم میخونم..اخرشم حس میکنم بلدش نیستم اگرم ازش سوال بیاد نمیتونم جواب بدم :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## sh-n

منم همین طوریم . مخصوصا در رابطه با فیزیک .
میدونم مشکلم به خاطر فشرده خونیمه . اگه ذره ذره میخوندم اینطور نمی شد . شاید مشکل تو هم همین باشه .

----------


## halsey

:Y (636):  :Y (561):  :Y (395): 


> منم همین طوریم . مخصوصا در رابطه با فیزیک .
> میدونم مشکلم به خاطر فشرده خونیمه . اگه ذره ذره میخوندم اینطور نمی شد . شاید مشکل تو هم همین باشه .

----------


## The.Best.Name

خب خودتون دارین میگین حس میکنم ... فقط یه حسه... من یه دانش اموز داشتم همین طوری بود مخصوصا در مورد زیست فصل به فصل وادارش کردم بخونه و به عقب بر نگرده بعد ازش امتحان میگرفتم با اینکه میگفت هیچی یادم نیس ولی موقع دیدن سوالات بازسازی مطالب براش صورت میگرفت و جواب تست ها رو میزد...

----------


## halsey

> خب خودتون دارین میگین حس میکنم ... فقط یه حسه... من یه دانش اموز داشتم همین طوری بود مخصوصا در مورد زیست فصل به فصل وادارش کردم بخونه و به عقب بر نگرده بعد ازش امتحان میگرفتم با اینکه میگفت هیچی یادم نیس ولی موقع دیدن سوالات بازسازی مطالب براش صورت میگرفت و جواب تست ها رو میزد...


 ولی من مثل دانش اموز شما نیستم...
اصلا مطمینم هیچی بلد نیستم... :Y (395):  :Y (744):

----------


## INFERNAL

اگه درسی رو خوندین و فرداش میتونی تستش رو بزنی ینی بلدی دیگه وسواس نداره که 
فقط واسه اینکه اینجوری نشی زمان مطالعه ی یه مبحث رو کم کن ولی دفعات مطالعه ی اون مبحث رو زیاد کن

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام..خوبیننننننننننننن..من یه مشکلی دارم اساسی حالم گرفته...وقتی درس میخونم  ...البته اختصاصیا اینطورم..حس میکنم هیج نفهمیدم شص دفعه یچیو میگم اخرشم حسم میگه نفهمیدیی فرق نداره...مثلا یه فصل زیستو کامل تموم میکنم تتشم میزنم..نکاتشم میخونم..اخرشم حس میکنم بلدش نیستم اگرم ازش سوال بیاد نمیتونم جواب بدم


سلام عزیز-چند علت داره
1)حواس پرتی زیاد حین خواندن-مثل فکر کردن به چیز دیگه
2)سطحی خوندن و رو خوانی کردن
3)عدم نوشتن و تمرین
4)نداشتن پیش نیاز 
5)جدید بودن مطلب و نیاز به تکرار داشتن
6)منابع غیر مناسب
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## The.Best.Name

> اگه درسی رو خوندین و فرداش میتونی تستش رو بزنی ینی بلدی دیگه وسواس نداره که 
> فقط واسه اینکه اینجوری نشی زمان مطالعه ی یه مبحث رو کم کن ولی دفعات مطالعه ی اون مبحث رو زیاد کن


مسلما مطالب رو بلدین ... یبار امتحان کنین و تست ازمونی بزنین ... بعد اون سوالای نزده و غلط رو بررسی کنین همه مطالب یادتون میاد  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## halsey

> اگه درسی رو خوندین و فرداش میتونی تستش رو بزنی ینی بلدی دیگه وسواس نداره که 
> فقط واسه اینکه اینجوری نشی زمان مطالعه ی یه مبحث رو کم کن ولی دفعات مطالعه ی اون مبحث رو زیاد کن


ینی مثلا یه فصل ریاضیو  تو 8روز بخونم.. :Yahoo (114):

----------


## halsey

> سلام عزیز-چند علت داره
> 1)حواس پرتی زیاد حین خواندن-مثل فکر کردن به چیز دیگه
> 2)سطحی خوندن و رو خوانی کردن
> 3)عدم نوشتن و تمرین
> 4)نداشتن پیش نیاز 
> 5)جدید بودن مطلب و نیاز به تکرار داشتن
> 6)منابع غیر مناسب


حواس پرتی زیاد نیست....من نمیدونم چجوری بخونم که سطحی حساب نشه..هنوزم نمیدونم مفهومی ینی چی :Yahoo (20): تمرین هم چرا خب..تمرین میکنم..پیش نیازشم که دارم...مطالبم اکثرا قدیمی ان...منبعم که کتابه...با این مو شکافی که شما میکنی فک کنم تو انسانی چیزی بشی :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## halsey

> مسلما مطالب رو بلدین ... یبار امتحان کنین و تست ازمونی بزنین ... بعد اون سوالای نزده و غلط رو بررسی کنین همه مطالب یادتون میاد


 بله..ممنون :Yahoo (94):

----------


## INFERNAL

> ینی مثلا یه فصل ریاضیو  تو 8روز بخونم..


شما یه وقت چش نخوری :Yahoo (21): 
مثلا همون فصل ریاضی رو روزی چند ساعت میخوندی؟!

----------


## Ali.N

> حواس پرتی زیاد نیست....من نمیدونم چجوری بخونم که سطحی حساب نشه..هنوزم نمیدونم مفهومی ینی چیتمرین هم چرا خب..تمرین میکنم..پیش نیازشم که دارم...مطالبم اکثرا قدیمی ان...منبعم که کتابه...با این مو شکافی که شما میکنی فک کنم تو انسانی چیزی بشی


یه معلمی داشتم میگفت:هروقت از یه ملب دل زده شدی(مطالب تمرینی) و تونستی تا حدودی ای حفظ بگیش(مطالب حفظی) یا جاش برای یکی توضیحش بدی(مطالب تفهمیمی) اون مطلب رو یاد گرفتی-حالا تو کدومشی؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## halsey

> شما یه وقت چش نخوری
> مثلا همون فصل ریاضی رو روزی چند ساعت میخوندی؟!


 کلا سریعم :Yahoo (21): خومگه تقصیر خودمه...5-6 روز :Yahoo (21): خو من وقتم کمه..نمیتونم برا هرفصلی کلی وقت بزارم :Yahoo (9):

----------


## soker

بهترین درمان رفتن به روانپزشک هست.
جدی میگم.

----------


## halsey

> یه معلمی داشتم میگفت:هروقت از یه ملب دل زده شدی(مطالب تمرینی) و تونستی تا حدودی ای حفظ بگیش(مطالب حفظی) یا جاش برای یکی توضیحش بدی(مطالب تفهمیمی) اون مطلب رو یاد گرفتی-حالا تو کدومشی؟


گزینه5 .... :Yahoo (20): ولی جدی جدی..خو ما توضیحم میدیم ولی بازن نمیفهمیم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.N

> گزینه5 ....ولی جدی جدی..خو ما توضیحم میدیم ولی بازن نمیفهمیم


عجب......
ادامه بده تو میتونی عزیز-.... :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## halsey

> عجب......
> ادامه بده تو میتونی عزیز-....


چشم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## erfancrepsley

این حس مخصوصا بین دخترا شایع هست . دلیلش عدم اعتماد به نفسه که با ازمون دادن درست میشه

----------


## khaan

وسواس بسیار مخرب هست. تاثیرش فقط روی درس خوندن نیست همه زندگی شخص رو میتونه دچار آشفتگی کنه. اگه علایمی مثل چک کردن چندباره قفل یه کمد یا کشو، قرار دادن خودکار و دفتر و کتاب دقیقا در جای مخصوص، انجام همه کارها فقط در بهترین حالت ممکن (در غیر اینصورت نیمه کاره رها کردنشون) و تاکید روی استفاده از وسایل خاص برای انجام یه کار ( مثلا حتما استفاده از خودکار آبی برای تست زدن و خودکار قرمز برای علامت زدن تست ها و خودکار مشکی برای نوشتن برنامه درسی و ...) دارین حتما تست شخصیت شناسی MMPI رو انجام بدین تا وسواس بودن یا نبودنتون معلوم بشه. 
از این لینک میتونین تست MMPI رو انجام بدین و تفسیرش رو ببینین تا مشاهده کنین وسواس OCD دارین یا نه. اگه نتیجه تست OCD باشه حتما باید به روانپزشک مراجعه کنین تا معاینه بشین و در صورت OCD بودن درمان بشین. البته اگه گوگل رو خوب بگردین شاید تست رو به صورت رایگان هم بتونین پیدا کنین 

اجرا و تفسیر آنلاين تست ابعاد شخصيت mmpi 71 سئوالي

----------


## Dr fatima97

> سلام..خوبیننننننننننننن..من یه مشکلی دارم اساسی حالم گرفته...وقتی درس میخونم  ...البته اختصاصیا اینطورم..حس میکنم هیج نفهمیدم شص دفعه یچیو میگم اخرشم حسم میگه نفهمیدیی فرق نداره...مثلا یه فصل زیستو کامل تموم میکنم تتشم میزنم..نکاتشم میخونم..اخرشم حس میکنم بلدش نیستم اگرم ازش سوال بیاد نمیتونم جواب بدم


دقیقا منم گرفتار این وضعم... :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Dan_Gh

> دقیقا منم گرفتار این وضعم...


به خودتون تلقین الکی نکنین!شما اگه اعتماد به نفستون رو زیاد کنید و موقع خوندن تمرکز داشته باشین،همه چی ok هست :Yahoo (72):

----------


## Maximus

سعی کنید این وسواس رو از بین ببرید آفت مطالعه هست 
من یکی دچارشم هنوز هنوزه هم نتونستم از بین ببرمش 
هرکی راهی پیدا کرد یه خبری به ما بده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام..خوبیننننننننننننن..من یه مشکلی دارم اساسی حالم گرفته...وقتی درس میخونم  ...البته اختصاصیا اینطورم..حس میکنم هیج نفهمیدم شص دفعه یچیو میگم اخرشم حسم میگه نفهمیدیی فرق نداره...مثلا یه فصل زیستو کامل تموم میکنم تتشم میزنم..نکاتشم میخونم..اخرشم حس میکنم بلدش نیستم اگرم ازش سوال بیاد نمیتونم جواب بدم


عیب نداره منم همینطورم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## shaahin

شما هم مثل خودم از اون دسته افراد هستید که با یک بار خوندن مطلبی به جایی نمیرسید و رسیدن به این نکته یعنی فراشناخت که خب من دیر بهش رسیدم یه مقدار !!!  :Yahoo (31):  شما انتظار دارید با یک بار خوندن و تست زدن از یک فصل به همه سوالات اون مبحث پاسخ بدین و زمانی که نمیتونین دلسرد میشین و اعتماد به نفستون کم میشه ، پس شما یا یه مبحثی رو نخوان یا چندین بار اونو عالی مطالعه کن،
و هردفعه هم به هیچ وجه نگو بلد هستم و با دقت دو یا سه بار باتست یک فصل رو مثل اول بخون ، قول میدم مشکلتون عالی حل بشه. (البته درحین مطالعه اول تست هارا نشان دار کنید که برای دفعات بعدی کارتان راحت تر شود). :Yahoo (106):

----------


## BacheMosbat

خوندنت اشتباهه
درس نیاز به تکرار داره
به جای اینکه چندین فصل زیست یهو بخونی یه فصل رو چندین بار بخون =)) جدا از شوخی من خودم نصف زیست رو نخوندم ولی هموناییم خوندنم درست خوندم و نتیجه گرفتم
تا وقتی کتاب رو خوب نخوندی سراغ کمک درسی رفتن توفیقی نداره اول یه فصل رو کامل از رو کتاب چند بار بخون مثلا چند روز پشت هم هر روز یبار بعد هر روز حس میکنی بیشتر میفهمیش اول سطحی روخونی کن کم کم بیشتر دقت کن بعدشم حس کردی یچیزایی ازش فهمیدی میری سراغ کمک درسی مثلا قارچ های زیگومیست اول رو کتاب اون قسمتو بخون بعد همون قسمتو از روی درسنانه های کمک درسی بخون و نکتاهشو حاشیه کتابت اضافه کن بعدشم تستاش بزن اینجوری حداقل 70 درصد تستای اون فصل رو تو کتاب تستت همون بار اول خودت راحت درست جواب میدی مگر اینکه اونایی ترکیبی باشن
در مورد ریاضی فیزیکتم چیزی نمیتونم بگم چون من خودم سطحم خیلی داخلشون بالاس و از حد کنکوریشون فراتر رفتم تا حدی که برای ناشرای کتاب ایراد میگیرم میترسم چیز غلطی بهت بگم بدتر شی =)) درصدای صفرم کامل این مطلبو میرسونه =))

----------


## khaan

> سعی کنید این وسواس رو از بین ببرید آفت مطالعه هست 
> من یکی دچارشم هنوز هنوزه هم نتونستم از بین ببرمش 
> هرکی راهی پیدا کرد یه خبری به ما بده


هرکی راهی پیدا کرد؟؟؟ یعنی راهش تا الان پیدا نشده؟ 
داداش مگه قراره خودت از بین ببریش؟ اگه قرار بود بتونی وسواس رو از بین ببری بهت مجوز مطب روانپزشکی میدادن که  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## soker

برای درمان وسواس اکثرا از قرص سترالین استفاده میکنن

----------


## fatemeh77

ببین الان وقت این حرفا نیست!  همین که ب خودت تلقین میکنی که نفهمیدی ذهنتم تنبل میشه،چون ذهنت میدونه که تو 60 بار دیگه برمیگردی همون مطلبو میخونی!  پس چ لزومی داره که ب خودش فشار بیاره و همون دفعه اول مطلبو بگیره؟ 
ب نظرم خودتو مجبور کن هر مطلبیو میخونی فقط یک بار با دقت بخونی،  حتی به یک کلمه ی قبل هم برنگرد، اینکه واقعا مطلبو گرفتی یا نه مهم نیست،  مهم اینه ک ب ذهنت این حاشیه امنیتو ندی ک تو فهمیدن متن تنبلی کنه. ..
تکرار میکنم فقط یک بار با دقت، 
با صدای بلند، 
با تصویر سازی تو ذهنت 
همون روزم تستاشو نزن، بعد از ی روز برگرد دوباره همون بخشو بخون بعد تست 
بهیچوجه دوباره تکرار نکن دوباره شروع به خوندن نکن،  تو تست میفهمی کجاهارو واقعا مشکل داری 



من ک از شر این وسواس لعنتی راحت شدم، امیدوارم شما هم از دست وسوسه های شیطان راحت شید 

آرزوی موفقیت  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## fatemeh77

> هرکی راهی پیدا کرد؟؟؟ یعنی راهش تا الان پیدا نشده؟ 
> داداش مگه قراره خودت از بین ببریش؟ اگه قرار بود بتونی وسواس رو از بین ببری بهت مجوز مطب روانپزشکی میدادن که




ب این سختیا هم نیست 
هیچکسی مثل خودم آدم نمیتونه از پس خودش بربیاد!

----------


## khaan

> برای درمان وسواس اکثرا از قرص سترالین استفاده میکنن


بله بهترین دارو برای وسواس هست منتهی حتما روانپزشک باید معاینه کنه چون ممکنه خیلی ها براشون تشخیص فلوکستین+کلومیپرامین داده بشه.

----------

